# sentra dot matrix tint...rear window



## somenothingness (Dec 19, 2007)

Just got a tint job on my 2006 sentra. Everything is great except the rear window at the top and sides. Those areas especially at the top wear the raised black dots are are keeping the tint from sticking tight. Is there any way to fix this problem? Some spots are good and the rest looks blurry and like there are fingerprints all over the back.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

You will have to get a peice of black vinyl to put there, the only way, the tint will never stick there. If you went to a car customizing place, they should have put that on for free.


----------



## somenothingness (Dec 19, 2007)

The vinyl strip, should it be under the tint or on top of it?


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

It actually should be directly on the dot section at the top, where the tint wont stick. It's going to be a section all by itself at the top. As for the dots on the side I'm not sure, I didn't have vinly there, just the tint ran to the sides till the dots, still looked good though.


----------



## somenothingness (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks much. I will inquire about this at the shop I got the work done at.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Sure, I had the same issue when I got mine on.


----------

